

Ask YC: Health insurance options while bootstrapping - tandaraho

Hi folks, looking for options for health insurance while starting-up. <p>Since all of us are young, just looking for high-deductible, low cost health insurance options to hold us over during the initial months. <p>What options are you using/explored?<p>Any suggestions/help would be great! <p>Thanks.
======
gscott
<http://www.tonikhealth.com/>

